# Anesthesia and interventional pain services



## larkatin (Nov 11, 2008)

*Any opinions?*

I am looking for your opinions.  When one anesthesiologist performs a cervical epidural steroid injection under fluoro (62310, 77003-26) and another anesthesiologist within the same group medically directs a CRNA (facility employed) to administer MAC, can we bill 01992-QK for the anesthesiologist service?  I understand that CCI edits have 62310 with 01992 and a superscript 0.  But in the beginning of the CCI manual under "About This Manual" it refers to services provided by the same provider.  We are submitting 2 separate charges for 2 separate providers.  I am interpreting that this does not apply to our charges.


----------

